# Cannon 1/1/15



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2014)

Who's looking to kick off the New Year at Cannon this Thursday?

Twoferone tickets are in effect for the day, so $37 a ticket.

While I don't plan on tearing it up on NYE the night before, this weather doesn't have me excited for dawn patrol.  Should be rolling in around 9.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 30, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Who's looking to kick off the New Year at Cannon this Thursday?
> 
> Twoferone tickets are in effect for the day, so $37 a ticket.
> 
> While I don't plan on tearing it up on NYE the night before, this weather doesn't have me excited for dawn patrol.  Should be rolling in around 9.


I should be there but that does help your 2fer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2014)

Dana is coming with, so I'm good on a twofer partner.  Glad you'll be there to make some turns and set up the Zoomer bar!  

Unfortunately I won't have the Vagabonds with me if you were interested in trying them.  Just dropped them off at the shop for a base weld.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 30, 2014)

We'll be there.  I'll have my 3 nephews.  All are good boarders, but they'll be dictating my day for the most part.  Should still be able to hook up for some turns with you guys though.  There aren't going to be lots of route options so it'll be hard to avoid you if I tried!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 30, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> We'll be there.  I'll have my 3 nephews.  All are good boarders, but they'll be dictating my day for the most part.  Should still be able to hook up for some turns with you guys though.  There aren't going to be lots of route options so it'll be hard to avoid you if I tried!



You can't get rid of me that easy!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2014)

What can I expect up top?


----------



## Dmiller27 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll be there!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 30, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> What can I expect up top?



Ever tried skiing on a chalk board?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2014)

Trails open breaux.....not snow quality.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh. Not sure. They were having issues on Saturday that kept the lookers right half of the top closed. Hopefully they have that sorted out.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 30, 2014)

Upper ravine is open and they say that they are blowing Skylight and Taft. I would expect that the next would be Zoomer and Paulie's. Or light up the whole Front 16.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 31, 2014)

When I was there a few weeks ago Cannon had 78 of their 35 trails open.  It's pretty easy to bag 12 or 13 "trails" each run! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

